# Mold: Behind baseboard and Under the carpet



## rseth123 (Mar 22, 2012)

Folks:

We found some dry black spots after we removed a portion of a base board and underneath the carpet.

The issue was that during rains there was water use to come and kept this area wet. Now I sealed the hold for the water but i now i see mold spots. I cleaned up with a bleach but would like to know if i should replace the floor boards or let it dry and put the carpet back. It is on the second floor near the deck door.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 22, 2012)

Bleach is only really good on solid surfaces like tile. I'm not sure what you should do with the floor. The wall, if it looks like the drywall was wet I would remove the bottom 3 or 4 inches and inspect the bottom of the cavity and the insulation and allow things to dry out. The foam underlay should be tossed. To be on the safe side I would replace that peice of subfloor and you would really be able to see if the dammage is deeper.


----------



## rseth123 (Mar 23, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Bleach is only really good on solid surfaces like tile. I'm not sure what you should do with the floor. The wall, if it looks like the drywall was wet I would remove the bottom 3 or 4 inches and inspect the bottom of the cavity and the insulation and allow things to dry out. The foam underlay should be tossed. To be on the safe side I would replace that peice of subfloor and you would really be able to see if the dammage is deeper.



Actually dry wall is dry not. I was dry when we removed the base board and mold was dry black. I can call someone for the subfloor and dry wall if this is the recommendation.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 23, 2012)

That is what I think you should do. The wet drywall has to go ASAP.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 23, 2012)

Let me guess, someone built the deck even with the threshold. That's got to be the number # reason for wall and subfloor rot.
Code calls for at least A 4" Drop below the threshold for just this reason.
Just adding caulking is just not going to be a long time fix on this one.
In most cases the ledger board was not flashed right, there was no sill pan under the door, flashing done wrong around the doorway.
If all this is not corrected asap it can get real expencive latter on.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 23, 2012)

http://jamsill.com/


----------



## rseth123 (Mar 23, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Let me guess, someone built the deck even with the threshold. That's got to be the number # reason for wall and subfloor rot.
> Code calls for at least A 4" Drop below the threshold for just this reason.
> Just adding caulking is just not going to be a long time fix on this one.
> In most cases the ledger board was not flashed right, there was no sill pan under the door, flashing done wrong around the doorway.
> If all this is not corrected asap it can get real expencive latter on.



Hi: I agree that there is no 4" drop on this one!! Floor pan outside the entry and the floor inside are at the same level. It would be helpful if you can give me some recommendation on how to prevent it from future happening. Right now i put silicon coating outside at the junction of floor pan and planning to replace floor boards. The area gets good sun light.


----------



## rseth123 (Mar 23, 2012)

joecaption said:


> http://jamsill.com/



I got it let me see where i can find it. I am in San Diego, California.


----------



## rseth123 (Mar 23, 2012)

BTW one more question for you guys!!

1. Dry wall is not wet anyone. I took the layer off the dry wall and its all clean and clear. So wondering if i need to cut a piece in drywall and replace it. 
2. Do you guys recommend replacing the floor boards or do the mold test and then if positive then replace the boards.
3. Any suggestions whether insurance will cover this or not?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 23, 2012)

If the water was coming under the door, it was just as easy to come under that wall, so I would remove some drywall at the bottom so you can inspect the bottom plate. The floor looks like Adventech, you could call them and see what they say.
Insureance may cover part of it but they only cover the dammage not the cause, so you would still have to pay for re and re the door. Then you have to look at your decuctable and what happens to your premium next year.
http://huberwood.com/main.aspx?pagename=contactUs


----------



## rseth123 (Mar 23, 2012)

nealtw said:


> If the water was coming under the door, it was just as easy to come under that wall, so I would remove some drywall at the bottom so you can inspect the bottom plate. The floor looks like Adventech, you could call them and see what they say.
> Insureance may cover part of it but they only cover the dammage not the cause, so you would still have to pay for re and re the door. Then you have to look at your decuctable and what happens to your premium next year.
> http://huberwood.com/main.aspx?pagename=contactUs



Thanks!! I contacted hubber and they are also looking at my pictures.

Thank you once again


----------



## EZHangDoor (Mar 24, 2012)

You need to use a sill pan under the door and make sure the rest of the installation is correct. You need drip cap on the top of the door also. Don't fix the floor until you fix the problem


----------



## joecaption (Mar 24, 2012)

Is it vinyl siding on the outside? If so what we have had to do many times is remove the siding along the bottom of the wall to be able to see how the deck was built.
In most cases someone attached the ledger directly to the side of the house and and screwed up on the flashing. (I never do it that way, I make all mine free standing so there's 0 % chance of a wall leak.)
They make copper, vinyl, rubber flashing just for this job. Do not use aluminum, it will corrode if it comes in contact with pressure treated lumber.
If you take a picture once the sidng removed I'm sure someone here can give you some advice on how to fix it.
When you see how simple and cheap it is to fix your going to wonder why it was not done in the first place.
Something as simple as never having the decking tight to the wall so water can not just sit there is often over looked.


----------



## rseth123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Folks:

I have more information, 

Basically:

There was a mold even (at the baseboard level) behind the dry. So far the conclusion is that

1. I need to replace door frame
2. Dry wall (portions)
3. Part of Subfloor boards
4. Carpet

But what is worrying me the most are 2 main things

1. So when I broke the dry wall at the baseboard level, I saw the frame (which was little moist) and behind that was foam insulation after that a black color plastic sheet. But the thing was that insulation was also wet which concerned me the most.

2. I saw few mold dot on framing. Does this mean that something needs to be done on framing too?

I am concerned whether my insurance will cover any of this or not


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2012)

Call your insurance company and ask them.


----------



## rseth123 (Mar 26, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Call your insurance company and ask them.



Insurance adjuster told me to start the work which did not seem very promising on the phone


----------



## rseth123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Folks one more question: Is this normal: The insulation which is behind the dry wall and between frame and black plastic waterproof sheet to get wet? If not what is the possible reason for that to get wet during rain.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2012)

You do want to remove all wet drywall and insulation, if this extend high into the wall, the problem may well be poor flashing over door or a roof leak. We do want to keep digging to find the problem or all the problems. If the framing is still solid, it needs to be dryed out and there are treastments for any mold there.


----------



## rseth123 (Mar 26, 2012)

nealtw said:


> You do want to remove all wet drywall and insulation, if this extend high into the wall, the problem may well be poor flashing over door or a roof leak. We do want to keep digging to find the problem or all the problems. If the framing is still solid, it needs to be dryed out and there are treastments for any mold there.



Thank you so much. I am calling bunch of general contractors as i think it has already passed beyond my imagination


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2012)

Good luck and keep in touch.


----------



## Hailey_Stowers (Mar 27, 2012)

good luck! mold is a real house killer, in my opinion. my friend had mold under the sink in her bathroom and they pretty much demolished have of her room. i hope you have an easier fix than her


----------



## joecaption (Mar 28, 2012)

All of the prevention needs to be done on the outside. All you have done is exposed the symptoms caused by the deck being installed wrong. 
Someone needs to remove the siding to see how rotted and molded up the sheathing is. Check the flashing or lack of it, add something like Storm and Ice shield to the lower wall area.


----------

